# "Dead" spot in center of steering



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, we finally got my '67 done - mostly. A few details remain, but the car is drivable and I really like it. 

One thing I'm wondering about is the steering. Despite rebuilt front end components, new shocks, new radial tires, and a brand new steering box and new power steering pump, there is a considerable "dead" spot in the steering while going straight down the road. This requires constant and considerable steering corrections to even stay on the road. 

The only thing we've not yet done in regard to setting up the steering of the car is to have it aligned. 

Is the dead spot typical of cars from this era, or is there some other work which remains necessary?

I've attached a picture, which unfortunately shows error body shop made when installing new trip - incorrect placement of the hood ornament.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

The “dead spot” that requires constant and considerable steering corrections to even stay on the road is not normal. I see you had other posts on your resto; did the car do this before you replaced some steering components? If not some possibilities:
-There may be a problem in the box when centered. Even new ones can have problems, especially rebuilts. 
-Though rare, the pump may be defective with too much or not enough pressure and the problem is only evident at straight line driving. 
-Tires, yes, they are new but a belt can slip or break & cause control problems and severe vibration. As a check, make sure there are no bulges or flat spots anywhere on the tire. 
-You did not mention checking or replacing the idler arm, center link, inner & outer tie rods, ball joints, or control arm bushings. These are wear items that can introduce a lot of slop into the steering. Just something to consider. 
-Depending on the extent of your steering rebuild, the alignment, (caster/camber & toe-in/out) could be so out of spec as to cause the problem.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

You say "rebuilt front end components". I had that exact symptom due to worn upper control arm bushings. New bushings took care of 90% of the dead spot.


----------

